# Pm 1030v Manual?



## NoobCanuk (Oct 10, 2016)

I was just trying to practice threading on my lathe today but lost my manual.  Apparently my wife "cleaned up".  Anyone have a link to an online manual for the 1030v?  Im trying to do a 28 TPI thread.  But my cover on the lathe looks like it says the bottom gear is supposed to be an 80 or 60 tooth gear (I can't read it).  I tried the 80 gear first and if I do that the other gears get pushed too far out I can't get the cover back on to cover the gears.  So I swapped to a 60 and now when I try and run the lathe it pretty much makes around 112 TPI they are super tiny and extremely tight.  I may have the other gears wrong but I thought I could read those numbers well enough. 

Anyone that can pass me the list of gears I need it would be much appreciated.  Thanks.

Curt


----------



## NoobCanuk (Oct 10, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## NoobCanuk (Oct 10, 2016)

Trying to figure out how to post pics.  I am technically challenged some days.


----------

